# Congratulations Donald Trump President of the United States



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't believe waking up to hear Hilary investigation reopened into the emails.

She's out now. It's like she booked her wedding in 10 days and the groom has run of with her best friend.

She's finished!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope you're right. I wouldn't count her out just yet. Look at the zombies who voted for Obama; do you think they read the news?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hillary could be video taped sacrificing a black child on an alter of Satan and idiots would still vote for her.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Can't believe waking up to hear Hilary investigation reopened into the emails.
> 
> She's out now. It's like she booked her wedding in 10 days and the groom has run of with her best friend.
> 
> She's finished!


We all hope this is the final nail in the coffin of that vampire but I wouldn't start celebrating just yet. Call me pessimistic but I've been burned before.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its not over until the fat lady sings. The Democrats will close ranks and do everything in their power legal or otherwise to get her elected, unlike the party of the stupid that runs for the high grass when confronted with a problem. Way too many RINO bozos still will not back the party nominee. They would rather loose and deny Trump the White House than win and control the executive branch and both houses of Congress which they are on record as saying they were helpless wussies without all three in their power.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> Hillary could be video taped sacrificing a black child on an alter of Satan and idiots would still vote for her.


Unless she uttered the "N" word while doing the sacrafice your probably right- that one might make it close.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Mainstream media says Clinton lead in the polls is now 14 pts because of the latest news, just kidding, she should be tried for treason, we are at war, a conviction of treason during war means? Death by firing squad


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Mainstream media says Clinton lead in the polls is now 14 pts because of the latest news, just kidding, she should be tried for treason, we are at war, a conviction of treason during war means? Death by firing squad


Worst poll I saw was that IDP (sp) thing that had them tied 7 days ago and he's down 3 now. That one is supposedly been pretty accurate on past elections. CNN/ABC/NBC you can pretty much discount that BS since they include CA its worthless fodder. Watch the states. FL, Ohio, PA, Virginia, NC, Colorado (where he's doing poorly) and AZ, NV but he's gaining in PA, Michigan, and Minnesota.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will mean nothing. FBI will not even get going until long after the election. Then you forget NO one can do a darn thing unless the DOJ wants it to happen. Not congress on the court no one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hillary could be video taped sacrificing a black child on an alter of Satan and idiots would still vote for her.


And this ^^^^^^ is evidence of the Destruction of America.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You must remember the only reason Nixon got hung was the republicans turned on him and push for a Special prosecutor. Other wise it was the same thing no one could have touched him. That will never happen with Hillary.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This bitch ain't half dead. Guys, the woman could swing a dead cat over head and scream at the top her lungs she did it and she will do it again. Whats more there are the sheeple who who could care less if she was standing side by side with Hitler when he ordered the deaths of 6 million Jews, they will blindly vote for her. Your going to need more then a wooden stake through this bitches heart to kill her.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone knows Hillary already sacrificed a kid at the Bohemian Grove with the rest of the Bilderbergers.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

She is out?
Do not be so sure.
The FBI--federal beureau of immunity, already said -- no charges.
To change that, there must be something really, REALLY, shocking.
Don't forget-- the fix is in!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, here's the deal--
The new emails will be found to have come from Uma Abadean.
She will be found guilty of something minor.
She will fall on the sword for Hillary.
Hillary gets elected, then pardons Uma.
Business as usual!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Or she get convicted and Obama gives her a presidential pardon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> She is out?
> Do not be so sure.
> The FBI--federal beureau of immunity, already said -- no charges.
> To change that, there must be something really, REALLY, shocking.
> Don't forget-- the fix is in!


 FBI does not file charges never has never will. Only DOJ can ( or special prosecutor in special cases) and they will not. They said so long before FBI looked at Hillary .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Polls mean nothing, I've seen so many polls from the msm that say don't bother to vote, HRC will win. Anything to discourage voter turn out. Makes me want to vomit!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Counting your chicks before they hatch. I'd keep quite for a while before celebrating, hope trump does the same.

It will end up being a witch hunt started by the losing Repub's trying to steal the election. Hildo will twist it around somehow and come out on top. Backed all the way by the press. I wonder what dirty little secret they will drum up on trump in response. 

Time for a school or cop shooting to get this on the back burner.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Never underestimate the power of the liberal Santa and a greedy populace for a freebie. 
Don't forget that ½ of the population is on the “crack” of gov’t assistance of some kind. 
I meet some of these people everyday (of all colors).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are seeing how corrupt our so called justice system is.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Trey Gowdy and Judge Napeolatano on the Kelly File.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Watch what the FBI does once Hillary is in. Trump and many of his supporters will be charged with all kinds of campaign finance crimes. And it won't take two years to investigate.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Its not over until the fat lady sings. The Democrats will close ranks and do everything in their power legal or otherwise to get her elected, unlike the party of the stupid that runs for the high grass when confronted with a problem. Way too many RINO bozos still will not back the party nominee. They would rather loose and deny Trump the White House than win and control the executive branch and both houses of Congress which they are on record as saying they were helpless wussies without all three in their power.


Democrats don't have to be legal to win, conservatives do. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Trump will win , Hillawitch is going to jail .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump will win , Hillawitch is going to jail .


I hate to say it, but...

I think if Trump does win, he'll go after Hillary and EVERYONE else involved with a vengeance. Once the verdict is in and guilt has been proven, he'll pardon SOME of the guilty parties...Hillary and Obama.

He'll do a Gerald Ford/Nixon thing to....keep the peace.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Robie said:


> I hate to say it, but...
> 
> I think if Trump does win, he'll go after Hillary and EVERYONE else involved with a vengeance. Once the verdict is in and guilt has been proven, he'll pardon SOME of the guilty parties...Hillary and Obama.
> 
> He'll do a Gerald Ford/Nixon thing to....keep the peace.


You don't know how the very rich get even, I think you are waaaaay wrong.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SHOCK: NSA Can Recover ALL of Hillary's Deleted Emails
The 33,000 emails that former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton famously deleted - yes, those emails - aren't lost at all.

They're right under our noses. Or, better put, up in the "cloud" - and the National Security Agency has been sitting on them the entire time, according to a new story from the International Business Times.

Kim Dotcom, the internet entrepreneur known for bypassing NASA and Pentagon security as a teenager, and a longtime critic of their biased enforcement standards, said, "I know where Hillary Clinton's emails are and how to get them legally."

How powerful is the NSA?

This secretive agency employs thousands of people and has literally weaponized our national information technology infrastructure. Most of the most powerful espionage tools are created by the National Security Agency's elite group of hackers.

If there is anyone on the planet who best understands the NSA's clandestine capabilities, it's Kim Dotcom. The international encryption expert and open-source advocate wanted people to know that there was a clear path to recovering Clinton's emails that she has claimed were deleted because of their "personal" nature.

You can see the list here:








Clinton began using the now-famous private server at her home in 2009. Using XKeyscore, the surveillance program revealed by Edward Snowden, NSA analysts could drill deeper into data as far back as 2012, when Clinton served as secretary of state, the Business Times reported.

Congress spent millions of dollars investigating Hillary Clinton's missing emails and illegal use of a private server, and the liberal media, rather than reporting on the results of those investigations, has instead tried to use the conflict between Democrats and Republicans as a sideshow to distract from the issues that really matter to Americans.

The NSA's sacred obligation is to uphold and defend the Constitution from all enemies. It appears that Congress doesn't realize that their biggest enemy is just down the street.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> SHOCK: NSA Can Recover ALL of Hillary's Deleted Emails
> The 33,000 emails that former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton famously deleted - yes, those emails - aren't lost at all.
> 
> They're right under our noses. Or, better put, up in the "cloud" - and the National Security Agency has been sitting on them the entire time, according to a new story from the International Business Times.
> ...


Where is this quoted from?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's something a guy called Kim Dotcom wrote.

He also had it out for Hillary as she was probably responsible for his home in new Zealand being raided years ago.

In fact, some think he is the one giving all the information to Assange.

Many have thought the above message is what actually got Comey off his ass.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RubberDuck said:


> Where is this quoted from?


SHOCK: NSA Can Recover ALL of Hillary's Deleted Emails

EXCLUSIVE ? NSA Architect: Agency Has ALL of Clinton?s Deleted Emails


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> SHOCK: NSA Can Recover ALL of Hillary's Deleted Emails
> 
> EXCLUSIVE ? NSA Architect: Agency Has ALL of Clinton?s Deleted Emails


And surprise surprise, Congress can subpoena the NSA for them. If the NSA doesn't comply Congress can cut off their funds. Yep the Fix has been in for a long time folks.

Time to Drain the Freaking Swamp!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Some say it is beyond repair, some say it all must be torn down and start again. I would say some are correct.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

sure she aint gonna win....keep telling yourself that for the next 10 days....the read the papers...delusional people are funny.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump will win , Hillawitch is going to jail .


just keep the bath salts coming.....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

By the time they get this all sorted out, 8 years of Clinton will be over.....


----------

